# I'm Gonna Git You Sucka!



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2021)

1  A reddish heron chases down it's prey. 




2



3



4



5



6


----------



## PJM (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice action set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 20, 2021)

Another very good set.....


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 20, 2021)

Agree, nice action set!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 20, 2021)

The second one is really cool.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice action set.


Thanks Pete.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Another very good set.....


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Agree, nice action set!


Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 21, 2021)

No 2 and the last for me.  Never so keen on moving away from camera shots but good set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 21, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The second one is really cool.


Thanks Dean.


Space Face said:


> No 2 and the last for me.  Never so keen on moving away from camera shots but good set.


Thanks. I used to watch a lot of wildlife shows and I always enjoyed the "from behind shots" where a lion or other animal was chasing down it's prey. I see it as a part of the whole picture if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sorry I missed this set- very well shot Kirk 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 25, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Sorry I missed this set- very well shot Kirk
> 
> Les


Thank you, I appreciate that you took the time to comment afterwards.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that you took the time to comment afterwards.


 I have been so busy lately- I miss posts sometimes- sorry again Buddy


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 26, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I have been so busy lately- I miss posts sometimes- sorry again Buddy


Happens to me, too, and then I play catch up.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 27, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Happens to me, too, and then I play catch up.


  My life in a Nutshell Kirk


----------



## slat (Oct 31, 2021)

Nice set.


----------

